

Ask HN: What is “Windows xp Vienna edition”? - Pamar

This just popped up on Google+: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plus.google.com&#x2F;110874052187807174275&#x2F;posts&#x2F;GhskmTWHayx it refers to an allegedly free downloadable xp install with a specific skin all sp integrated. Is this legit? Anyone looked into it to use for example in a VM image?
======
xzcvczx
the getintopc.com claims its a "license: free trial" so whatever that means
referring to xp

